
Measurement of Impulsive Thrust from a Closed Radio Frequency Cavity in Vacuum - debatem1
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7kgKijo-p0ibm94VUY0TVktQlU/view
======
apsec112
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12883616](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12883616)

Also, title is editorialized.

------
jakewins
It's odd how the first thing that pops up on google is a 2-month old reddit
post with the exact same title as the paper, linking to some NASA community
forum talking about a paper being published - but the title is not actually
mentioned on the NASA forum.

Even better is how the subreddit in question is very active, lots of posts,
plenty of comments and replies - except every one of them is by the same
user..

[https://www.reddit.com/r/Physics_AWT/comments/4ztoqq/measure...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Physics_AWT/comments/4ztoqq/measurement_of_impulsive_thrust_from_a_closed/)

~~~
tschwimmer
What is that guy doing? Perhaps some sort of SEO exploitation?

------
matheweis
A cube sat is planned to be tested in space with the EM drive:
[http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a22678/em-
dri...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a22678/em-drive-cannae-
cubesat-reactionless/)

... and apparently the US and China are already testing a couple of them in
space: [http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/space-race-revealed-us-china-
test-f...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/space-race-revealed-us-china-test-
futuristic-emdrive-tiangong-2-mysterious-x-37b-plane-1590289)

------
jonathankoren
So this paper was paper was reported to have passed peer review, back in
August[0].

On a tangental note, I've been seeing people toss around the world "leaked"
when nothing of the sort is happening. Most egregiously when its a FOIA
request.

[0] [http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/emdrive-nasa-eagleworks-paper-
has-f...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/emdrive-nasa-eagleworks-paper-has-finally-
passed-peer-review-says-scientist-know-1578716)

------
kakali
I believe this is the correct link for this paper the last time it showed up
on Hacker News.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12396595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12396595)

Nothing new here I believe.

